# Video: Lake Country Ultra Microfiber Pads & Gtechniq EXO



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Video: Lake Country Ultra Microfiber Pads & Gtechniq EXO

In this short video I show the new Lake Country Ultra Microfiber Pads for Rotary Buffers and DA Polishers.

This is my friend Jeff's 2006 Mustang GT Convertible. He's going to drive it for a while check out the EXO results and if he likes it then I'll have him back to do the rest of the car.

*Turn your volume up*
I'm standing about 15 feet away from my iPhone when I shot this video. I include lots of little tips and techniques plus show the new MicroTemp MT-Pro Non-Contact Digital Infrared Thermometer and the MicroTemp MT-100 Non-Contact Digital Infrared Thermometer to measure the surface temp before applying the GTechniq EXO.

*Lake Country Ultra Microfiber Pads & Gtechniq EXO*


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Very nice video Mike and interesting on the pad front.


----------

